# California Gold Coast Station on holidays?



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi there:

Can someone in California tell me if Hans at Gold Coast Station is on holidays?

I am having trouble with his telephone answering machine not working.

Thank you
Norman


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Try calling the Tehachapi store, last time I called the person there said that Hans was on his own at the Ventura store and was having messages relayed to him via Tehachapi, otherwise he'd never get anything done with the phone going off the hook.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Gold Coast in Ventura is only open Thur., Fri. and Saturday. SEND e-mail-he is always prompt in answering e-mail!


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Off on a Siding;

When did he open the Tehachapi store ? I made it up there within a few hrs of stepping off the plane as part of my BTS '02 visit. 


I did visit a 'train' shop in town, but do not think it was a GCStation 'branchline' at the time !? 


thanks,
doug c


----------

